# MTB wheels



## Nearly there (23 Aug 2012)

I need a wheelset for my hardtail which has v brakes but looking around they all seem to say disc brake compatible so will these fit a v brake bike or can you get standard v brake wheels ?looking at spending sub £200 these wheels will be used mainly on the road during autumn winter when its too wet for the road bike.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Aug 2012)

yes you can still get v, or 'rim' brake wheels.
no, disk brake wheels aren't usually compatible as they have no braking surface, and they are not designed to be squeezed by a brake.

it's annoying though, the way MTB wheels are being standardised towards the disk... I'm struggling to find a set of 'rim' brake wheels built on a 7 speed hub.


----------



## Nearly there (23 Aug 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm struggling to find a set of 'rim' brake wheels built on a 7 speed hub.


thats what I need too


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (23 Aug 2012)

It is definitely true that rim brake mtb wheel choice is increasingly limited. Fortunately for under £200 factory wheels imho this deal is great and hard to beat. For handbuilt it is easier (because any compatible mtb hub, disc or otherwise, is fine) and if you can afford e.g. Mavic's XC717 rims and DT Revolution spokes then your wheels will be as quick as pretty much any money can get.


----------



## Nearly there (23 Aug 2012)

Blimey it really is limited out there


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Aug 2012)

Any of these do you? Link
Or these? Link

EDIT: Plus one of these to fit a 7 speed cassette on to an 8/9 speed hub.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (23 Aug 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Blimey it really is limited out there


 
There are quite a lot of 26" rim brake rims still around. Incidentally you don't need to look for 7 speed hubs. The vast majority of Shimano compatible freehubs will take a 7 speed Shimano cassette (plus a spacer).


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Aug 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> ...
> 
> EDIT: Plus one of these to fit a 7 speed cassette on to an 8/9 speed hub.


 
it doesn't stop my 9 speed hub from being real squeeze in between my chain/seat stays... it's too wide by a good 10mm


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (24 Aug 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> it doesn't stop my 9 speed hub from being real squeeze in between my chain/seat stays... it's too wide by a good 10mm


 
Ah as you probably know nearly all modern mtb rear stays have 135mm rear dropout distance. If for whatever reason yours is not then it is not a good idea to force it if the frame is alloy.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Aug 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> it doesn't stop my 9 speed hub from being real squeeze in between my chain/seat stays... it's too wide by a good 10mm


I have been swotting up on Sheldon Brown and I stand corrected.

Older 7 speed freehubs use an OLN measurement of 126mm rather than the 130mm (road bikes) or 135mm (mountain/trekking bikes) that are currently standard.

This is a major issue if you have an aluminium alloy frame as spreading the dropouts is not recommended with this material due to the risk of stress failure.

All I can suggest in this case is that you find a hub (they don't seem readily available unfortunately) and your favourite brand of rim and have them built up or have a new rim built onto your existing hub if it's in good condition.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Aug 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I have been swotting up on Sheldon Brown and I stand corrected.
> 
> Older 7 speed freehubs use an OLN measurement of 126mm rather than the 130mm (road bikes) or 135mm (mountain/trekking bikes) that are currently standard.
> 
> ...


 
Aye that makes sense.... bike is now 17 years old, hence the tight squeeze on my cheap replacement rear wheel. I've got both old hubs from the two sets of wheels I've had... i reckon they've got about 50 years life left in em.

thanks for swatting up for me


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2012)

regarding a wheel built on to a 7 speed hub...


Nearly there said:


> thats what I need too


 
I've been in conflab with Spa Cycles regarding this, and they said



> we don't have any modern cassette hubs 126m in 7spd. A road cassette hub such as a Tiagra or 105 can be reduced to 126mm, but the freehub will be 9spd and a spacer will be needed.


 
so maybe this is what you're looking for
http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s200p2240 ... £206.00

or

http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s200p2239 ... £156.00


----------



## Nearly there (25 Aug 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> regarding a wheel built on to a 7 speed hub...
> 
> 
> I've been in conflab with Spa Cycles regarding this, and they said
> ...


Its ridiculous that the amount of v brake hardtails still out there but wheels are hard to come by.


----------

